

JavaScript changes for Facebook’s OAuth 2.0 upgrade - nfriedly
http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/16/javascript-changes-facebook-pauth-2-0-upgrade/

======
nfriedly
There is a followup post that covers the server-side here:
[http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/19/server-side-
changes-...](http://blog.sociablelabs.com/2011/09/19/server-side-changes-
facebook-oauth-2-0-upgrade/)

------
nfriedly
FYI, while all of Facebook's SDKs already support OAuth 2.0, starting on
October 1st they will _only_ support OAuth 2.0 - anything that depends on the
older authentication system will break.

